# what do you carry?



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

I carry a glock 19, it seems to be a little heavy for summer clothing. Will be fine for winter though.

what do you carry?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

about 75 pounds more than i used to


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

North American Arms mini 22 short revolver.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Kel Tech 380 or Bersa 380


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> Kel Tech 380 or Bersa 380


I have a Kel Tech 380 also just don't carry it much,nice little gun  I like something that is real small in my pocket .


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i have two "carry" guns that i use. one is a Taurus Millenium .40 10-shot, the other is a Cobra .38 Special 2-shot Derringer. (cell phone pics)


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

My carry gun is a Taurus Millenium .45


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm thinking about getting either the Springfield compact .40 or 45


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Summer I carry a snub nose 38. Winter sig suar p220 45.


----------



## ontheattack (Aug 27, 2006)

Smith and Wesson .40, like the light weight. Also has 14 round clip


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

Ruger P89, it is more bulky than what has been posted, but it was given to me and is a lot smaller than my python .357


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

what do i carry? thats a loaded question.lol. to me it matters where im going and what im doing. my favorite weapon it my glock 23, i am the most comfortable with it and its carried and shot more than any other weapon i own (including long guns). then somedays i dont feel like messing with a full size auto, ill grab the glock 27 or my keltec PF-9. if im just running out to the store and in a hurry, ill slide my keltec P3AT in a front pocket and go. as you can tell, i like striker fired autos


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I attended a handgun shooting session last Saturday and there were two gentlemen that brought along handguns that they occasionally go to when going out and about. During the shooting drills, one guy couldnt find the magazine release when attempting a reload. This happened to him 3 times during the event. The other guy drew his pistol and didnt remember to release the safety on his gun because he normally carries a double action gun. This happened several times as well.

After the shoot was over, both these guys realized a very valuable lesson. If you switch platforms from what you are accustomed to you will make mistakes. The more pressure involved, the higher the likelihood of errors. 

The morel to the story is this
If youre going to carry different guns, then you had better practice with the gun you intend to carry until muscle memory takes over. If you dont, and you find yourself in a life threatening situation, it would be very bad to forget to click the safety off when presenting your weapon. 

I carry one gun. A Kimber CDP 1911 in .45. I practice with it as often as I can so if ever the SHTF I hopefully will be ready and in a stressful situation, muscle memory and training takes over.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BigV said:


> The morel to the story is this&#8230;
> If you&#8217;re going to carry different guns, then you had better practice with the gun you intend to carry until muscle memory takes over. If you don&#8217;t, and you find yourself in a life threatening situation, it would be very bad to forget to click the safety off when presenting your weapon.



great point BigV and im in 100&#37; agreement. thats why ALL of my carry guns are striker fired and without safteys. keltecs and glocks have the same basic mechanics. with one in the chamber, unholster, point and squeeze


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I carry a can of beer in one hand and a cigarette in the other, with the occasional VERY sharp pencil behind my ear. That may sound threatning but I know now never to mess with Tom. After seeing his post I realize he carries enough gear to shoot you with both hands and both feet.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Lately a Smith&Wesson 414 in 40 Smith.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

depends on what am doing,i mostly carry my millenium pro 40cal,if am on my quad i mostly carry my ruger p89


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I carry a Beretta p 92 9mm


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Used to carry a Kimber Custom II 1911 with night sights, or I would carry my Springfield XD 40 with night sights


----------



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

I carry a S&W airweight 38+P with a laser sight , no hammer to get caught coming out of your pocketand sight is built into the grip.
Fred


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

fishdealer04 said:


> Used to carry a Kimber Custom II 1911 with night sights, or I would carry my Springfield XD 40 with night sights


Brian the more and more you tell me about your self the more I like you!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

For me it's a S&W .460 Snub nose baby! Never know when that Grizzly might get you!










Actually, like Truck, I often carry my NAA .22 (esp in the summer and I'm wearing light clothing)

Any other time, it's a Colt 1922 Officers Model .45 or a Taurus model 85 .38 snubby


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Most times the Smith and Wesson M&P .40 but sometimes a Colt 1911A1. When in the truck and not planning on get out much (scouting,quick errands,taking the Wife somewhere) Ruger Super Redhawk .44 mag.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Springfield Armory XD 40 Compact.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Baretta Tomcat---.32auto


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Desperado -how do you like your Springfield compact 40 ? Cant make up my ming between it and the .45. I do like the idea of cheaper 40 cal ammo. What holster do you use for carry? Thanks


----------



## Knopper76 (Jul 20, 2008)

Usually either have a Sig 232 .380, or a M&P .45 depends how dressed up I am


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

full size taurus 24/7 .45


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

Springfield 1911 A1 cal .45. Charter Arms Undercover .38 spl, backup.

Hollowpoints. When you care to send the very best!


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

Glock 27 - and/or Kel-Tec P3AT - depends on what I am wearing or where I am going.


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm a bit different - I carry a bulgarian makarov 9x18mm

Nice pistol. A little more than a .380 but less than a 9mm.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

BigChessie said:


> Most times the Smith and Wesson M&P .40 but sometimes a Colt 1911A1. When in the truck and not planning on get out much (scouting,quick errands,taking the Wife somewhere) Ruger Super Redhawk .44 mag.


It would be tough to conceal a Super Redhawk on this same subject I heard on the radio the other day that a lady in Illinois was the subject of a witch hunt because she carried to her kids soccer game, I guess it made the other parents nervous, the judge apparently ruled that as long as she has a valid CCW that she is well within her rights.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

No need to "conceal" THE .44 when in the truck, lol Looking for a BUG tomorrow at the gun show. Hope to find a Ruger LCP


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

BigChessie said:


> No need to "conceal" THE .44 when in the truck, lol Looking for a BUG tomorrow at the gun show. Hope to find a Ruger LCP


Is there a show somewhere close tomorrow???


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> It would be tough to conceal a Super Redhawk on this same subject I heard on the radio the other day that a lady in Illinois was the subject of a witch hunt because she carried to her kids soccer game, I guess it made the other parents nervous, the judge apparently ruled that as long as she has a valid CCW that she is well within her rights.


Pistol-packing Pa. soccer mom loses gun permit


> Officials in Pennsylvania have revoked a woman's concealed-weapons permit because other parents complained that she was carrying her loaded handgun at her daughter's soccer games.


*Story Here*


Gun-toting Pa. mom gets back concealed gun permit




> LEBANON, Pa. (AP)  A mother who angered fellow parents when she openly carried a pistol to her 5-year-old daughter's soccer game got her concealed weapons permit back Tuesday after a Pennsylvania judge overruled a sheriff's decision to revoke it.



*And The Rest Of The Story*


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I must not have heard it correctly I thought it was in Ill, Thanks for the links.


----------



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

hey orlando,

i just purchased the xd sub 40 and i love it. cant beat it for the price and what you get with it. holster (ok), 2 clips (one extender clip), clip holster, reloader helper, and get the rebate form and send it in for a bonus 2 more clips, holser. all for 419.00 buckeye outdoors. IT ALSO FITS GREAT IN MY HAND COMPARED TO THE GLOCK 27 AND 100.00 LESS. I JUST LOVE THIS GUN AND HAVE PUT OVER 100 ROUNDS THROUGH IT WITH ABSOLUTELY NO PROBLEMS AND PRETTY ACCURATE FROM 40 FEET. HOPE THIS HELPS !%


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

ruger lcp looks nice but I heard they have a recall. ???


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

meisterdog said:


> hey orlando,
> 
> i just purchased the xd sub 40 and i love it. cant beat it for the price and what you get with it. holster (ok), 2 clips (one extender clip), clip holster, reloader helper, and get the rebate form and send it in for a bonus 2 more clips, holser. all for 419.00 buckeye outdoors. IT ALSO FITS GREAT IN MY HAND COMPARED TO THE GLOCK 27 AND 100.00 LESS. I JUST LOVE THIS GUN AND HAVE PUT OVER 100 ROUNDS THROUGH IT WITH ABSOLUTELY NO PROBLEMS AND PRETTY ACCURATE FROM 40 FEET. HOPE THIS HELPS !%


I have thought about getting a XD as well, either a 9MM or 40, if I cant buy another AR after the first of the year due to crazy prices I might just go in that direction.


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

angler69 said:


> ruger lcp looks nice but I heard they have a recall. ???


http://www.ruger.com/lcprecall/

Ruger has recently received a small number of reports from the field indicating that LCP pistols can discharge when dropped onto a hard surface with a round in the chamber. We are firmly committed to safety and would like to retrofit all older LCP Pistols. The retrofit involves installation of an upgraded hammer mechanism at no charge to the customer.


----------

